# High Country Club Colorado Property Tour



## travelguy (Jan 31, 2007)

There has been a lot of interest and discussion in the Destination Club concept and especially High Country Club.  I view Destination Clubs as an alternative to, or the evolution of, timesharing.  The discussions about Destination Clubs tend to focus on the financial aspects, ease of use, availability of properties, longevity of the company, etc. which are valid issues to discuss.  For some reason, we tend not to discuss the properties themselves and how they compare to timeshare properties.  Discussing Destination Clubs vs. timeshares without considering the properties is analogous to comparing plasma TV to tube TV without considering that plasma TV is flat and mounts on the wall.

We are currently spending two weeks at Sheraton Mountain Vista and Marriot’s Streamside at Vail in Eagle and Summit County, Colorado.  We took a day off from the slopes on Friday to take a property tour with Casey Kirschner, Vice-President of Real Estate for High Country Club.  Casey drove up to the mountains from Denver to spend the day with us.  We had a great time viewing these magnificent properties during the Friday change of occupancy when they were vacant.  With all due respect to Starwood and Marriott, it was hard to go back to our timeshare properties after experiencing these awesome HCC properties!

Here is some brief info on the highlights of the tour along with the High Country Club web site links for the properties, if you want more detailed information:

*Beaver Creek – Village Hall*
3 bd / 3.5 ba, 2,100 s.f.; http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Beaver_Creek.asp

I could live at this property all ski season!  This is a three story townhouse located directly beside McCoy’s Café and the Park Hyatt in the heart of Beaver Creek Village.  You could throw a ski boot from the balcony and hit the Centennial Lift.  Three levels allow for private grouping of large parties but the main entertainment area is large enough for everyone.  The master suite on the third floor has an open floorplan that incorporates the bed, dressing area, tub and shower.  The 2nd floor deck is directly over McCoy’s café.  You can talk to the skiers coming off the slopes while barbequing on the deck’s grill

*Beaver Creek – Arrowhead*
2 bd / 2 ba, 1,300 s.f.; http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Beaver_Creek_Arrowhead.asp

This property is the exclusive Arrowhead section of Beaver Creek with a quaint, small village feel yet feet from Arrowhead hi-speed quad lift.  The 2 story townhouse has high vaulted ceilings with elegant décor.  The large kitchen and dining areas flow into an equally impressive entertainment area.  The courtyard features an all-season heated pool, fire pit and hot tub which are perfect for après ski.

*Copper Mountain – Village Square*
3 bd / 3 ba, 1,400 s.f.; http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Copper_Mountain.asp

This would be my second favorite ski property as far as location.  It is right on the Village Square and you can ski out/in to the American Eagle lift.  The Balconies from the living area and master bedroom overlook the après ski cafes and skier base area.  The décor is like something out of an English country home.

*Breckenridge - Lodge*
4 bd / 4.5 ba, 4,800 s.f.; http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Breckenridge.asp

This is a HUGE house on 5 full acres on Breckenridge mountain near Peak 10.  The property is in an exclusive area of multi-million dollar homes but is absolutely isolated and you cannot see or hear any of the neighboring homes.  This property is nicknamed “The Lodge” because of its mountain stone and wood construction and décor of antlers, animal skins and vintage ski, ice skating, and fishing equipment.  The floorplan is wide open with vaulted ceilings, oversized windows offer breathtaking views, 2 master suites, a pool room with home theater and a second living room.  There is a 12 person hot tub on the large deck.  Sleds provided for the kids (and adults).  We saw bear claw prints in the snow when we were there!  This property is large enough to accommodate even the largest family and group of friends!

*Breckenridge – Golf Course*
4 bd / 4.5 ba, 2,300 s.f.; http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Breckenridge_Golf_Course.asp

This three story home is on the 2nd green of a golf course that I’m told is the best mountain course (I’m not a golfer).  You can walk to the club house for all 3 golf courses but the house is still close to the Breck ski area.  The house is decorated in a mountain stone and wood décor with floor to ceiling windows overlooking the golf courses and mountains.  The great room is the focus of the house with a two-story vaulted ceiling that gives the house an airy, “mountain” feel.   The kitchen and dining rooms are very large and the 4th bedroom converts to a second entertainment area.  There is a huge patio for summer (or winter) grilling.
  Can you say Relax, Refuel, and Recharge? 

*Keystone - West*
4 bd, 3 ba, 2,100 s.f.; http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Keystone_West.asp 

This property is located in a new gated community within walking distance to the Keystone gondola.  The great room has a high, vaulted ceiling and open feel.  Large picture windows give great light to the living area. The décor consists of elegant dark wood, marble, mountain stone and contrasting fabrics and wall coverings.  There is a 2nd Entertainment area that can be converted to a 4th bedroom.  Some of the floors are heated.  This is a good combination of winter ski and summer mountain location.

*Keystone – Settler’s Creek*
4 bd / 3 ba, 1,900 s.f.; http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Keystone_East.asp

This is a very comfortable three story town home in a forest area just a short walk from skiing.  The floor plan is open and the entertainment area flows into kitchen and dining areas.  This floor plan offers easy interaction between these areas.  The Southwest décor features a large elk head, skis, antlers and leather furniture.  The location of this property is absolutely beautiful.  We observed a bald eagle flying low overhead when leaving this house.


Elegant décor in varying styles highlight ALL the HCC properties.  The attention to detail and combination of design and function is evident in all the properties.  The furnishings are not the glorified hotel furniture that all timeshares and vacation clubs use (you know what I mean) but are solidly constructed, heavy, designer furniture.  Many of the furnishings are custom-made for the residence.  All High Country Club properties are “kid friendly” and include xbox 360 with games and a “pack-n-play” for the baby. 

I hope to provide in-depth reviews on these properties when I actually stay at them, which is hopefully soon!

Casey Kirschner is willing to show these properties to High Country Club members and prospective members.  He can be reached at (720) 221-0415.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the information Doug - hopefully someone that's visited some of the other properties might drop in here and give us some more input.  I'm a golfer not a skier.


----------



## Laura7811 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks so much Doug. Great Job...That is much needed info for us. We need to plan our ski trip next for next year, and needed to know about ski in/ski out locations........

Laura


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 1, 2007)

Doug

Fantastic job!!!

I have visited the NYC location and posted a small review on one of the threads I started. It is located at 1600 Broadway in a brand new condo 200 eyars away from where the ball drops on News Year Eve. The condo reminds me of a high-end South Beach hotel/condo. This is the smallest HCC property as it is only a 1 bedroom, but you are in the heart of Times Square.

I will aslo try to visit the Orlando and Hilton Head property in the next 2 months.

TUG is going to make a nice announcement regarding destination clubs soon....


----------



## Laura7811 (Feb 1, 2007)

I just have to brag a little to you guys.. We had a conflict come up with our plans to visit the kona property this summer, so I checked today and it was still available for spring break . try doing that with starwood......

Laura


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura7811 said:


> I just have to brag a little to you guys.. We had a conflict come up with our plans to visit the kona property this summer, so I checked today and it was still available for spring break . try doing that with starwood......
> 
> Laura



Laura......Shhhhhh!....we don't want competition from TUG savy users who want to join HCC and grab up the nice units.

Remember that I am now a moderator and can give you a time-out or ban you from this forum (just kidding about the banning).


----------



## Laura7811 (Feb 1, 2007)

alright I'll be good.   I didn't mean to put down starwood,(I own one of those). I just was so happy that something was still available on such short notice.

With 2 teeagers at home still our plans sometimes need to change. It does seem like with HCC we will always have somewhere nice to go....

Laura


----------



## Sir Newf (Feb 1, 2007)

We've been looking at these as well- they are very nice, but I pause to review thoroughly...here's an article I just read-
Helium Report: article on-line:
"Destination Clubs: Understand the Risks"
August 2, 2006 03:15 PM • 
"While the benefits of destination clubs are compelling, the industry is still in its early stages and not without its risks. With membership deposits ranging from $30,000 to $3 million, consumers must be assured that the club they’re joining is one they can enjoy for years and that they will receive the refundable portion of their deposit back if they choose to leave.

In 2006, several new startups have launched, some clubs have stalled in their growth, and an industry pioneer has declared bankruptcy. Meanwhile, leading destination clubs continue to attract members and outside capital while expanding their portfolio of homes and services.

Helium Report suggests you consider four categories of risk when evaluating destination clubs: Business, Reservation, Resignation, and Member Deposit Appreciation".......complete article available at Helium Report, it goes into greater details...

.....A word of caution, due diligence is critical as with any major purchase...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 1, 2007)

Sir Newf said:


> .....A word of caution, due diligence is critical as with any major purchase...



I fully agree and that is why I (and other TUGers) have spent several months investigating HCC before joining.

Yes, there are risks......but I feel the risk of HCC raising their price MORE than I can afford is more realistic, than me loosing money by joining now.

T&H did go bankrupt, but they were just bought out by another DC that took over their membership. Thus, they are still members and did not lose money. Other than T&C, this industry has been pretty stellar.

Living in South Florida with a ton of Private Golf Clubs, I simply feel destination clubs are similar. You don't own any deeded property, but you get to use $million dollar properties for cheap.

Once you sign a non-disclosure, High Country Club will provide you with many documents. I am NOT at liberty to post any of this info. I am sure all the other clubs will do the same.

I am so happy to read about other TUG members that are happy with HCC and the other DCs out there.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Feb 3, 2007)

I am thinking of joining so I went over to see the La Costa property a few days agao as it is just down the street form where I live.  Large nicely furnished 2 bedroom 2.75 bath unit. Had upscale granite counter tops,  King beds in each bedroom with 42" flat screen TVs in all rooms. Desk in one bedroom.  Wireless and wired internet connection.  Large soaking bathtub.  Nice large balcony.  Fireplaces in each room.  These units sold for close to $1,000,000.


----------



## Laura7811 (Feb 3, 2007)

I wish we could get some of the long standing members over here. I'm going to use the HI property over spring break and I sure would like some member insight and recomendations.

The pictures of  that property are limited to the outside also. I wish they would put up new ones.

Oh, and we are so excited about the new properties in development. Living in Ca. they are all so close to us.......


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 3, 2007)

howard said:


> I am thinking of joining so I went over to see the La Costa property a few days agao as it is just down the street form where I live.  Large nicely furnished 2 bedroom 2.75 bath unit. Had upscale granite counter tops,  King beds in each bedroom with 42" flat screen TVs in all rooms. Desk in one bedroom.  Wireless and wired internet connection.  Large soaking bathtub.  Nice large balcony.  Fireplaces in each room.  These units sold for close to $1,000,000.



wow...this sounds like a typical timeshare to me.....


----------

